

Top Online Services for Physicians - rmah
http://www.medcrunch.net/2011/02/the-medcrunch-top-10-tech-services-for-physicians/

======
zdw
And how many of these, when used in the free/non-corporate editions with poor
password choice, are HIPPA compliant, and won't lead to patient data leaks?

That said, someone making an end-run around the horrible bureaucracy at most
medical institutions is a winning startup plan, assuming you can get
traction...

